# Help! What braid is best?!



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

As an owner of two Standardbreds, and a show groom for one of my friends who heavily shows her SBs, I can help!
What kind of show is it? If you're allowed to plait (make sure it's not in the rules saying "no plaiting").. I would just do traditional plaiting, of the tail and mane. Turnout for a SB is like turnout for any other horse, neat, presentable, and clean.
Showing standardbreds is like showing any other horse... depending on what you're doing (inhand or ridden), as long as you keep your horse moving active on your aids, you should be fine. 
Are you showing in a SB ring or another? 
All the best.
x


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> What kind of show is it? If you're allowed to plait (make sure it's not in the rules saying "no plaiting")
> 
> Are you showing in a SB ring or another?


_It's not just Standardbreds. It's being called a gymkhana, but it's at a small riding school. _
_My friend need sher horse to be socialised a bit before she can take him to shows herself._


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, most gymkhanas dont judge on presentation, and plaiting is usually not mandatory. If you want to plait, I think rossettes would be ok, but you could probably just get away with conditioning his main each day leading up to the comp, then just brushing it and leaving it loose. Maybe pull it so its even, and brush thru a little baby oil for shine, but I dont think it will alter your results.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Miss Katie said:


> Oh, most gymkhanas dont judge on presentation, and plaiting is usually not mandatory.


_They're doing a 'smartest on parade' part to it, which is best presented. Haha. So yeah, braids always win._


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

In that case, rossettes.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Around here, gymkhana presentation involves a lot of glitter, twinkle toes, and hearts clipped into the horses bum.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Haha. Around here, gymkhana presentation involves a lot of glitter, twinkle toes, and hearts clipped into the horses bum.


_Urg, remind me not to do a gymkahna in your area! I'm not big on glitter and hearts. _
_Pretty much at this gymkahna it's just bath the horse, braid main and tail, black hoof paint, clean tack, clean rider.  Yeah. Should be okay. Lol._

_& Thanks guys!_


----------

